# [A] Die PvP/PvE Gilde Lamphaticus auf Blackmoore sucht Members!



## Lamphaticus (3. November 2010)

Hallo Comunity 

Die Allianzgilde *Lamphaticus* befindet sich momentan im Aufbau. Wir suchen noch Spieler aller Klassen, welche mit uns vorerst noch die Zeit bis zum Addon verbringen und wenn es endlich so weit ist bis auf das maximal lvl spielen und auf dem weg dahin Inis machen. 
Bei uns sind PvP wie auch PvE Spieler willkommen. Unser Ziel auf lvl 85 ist es Gildeninterne Raids im 10er Modus zu veranstalten, so wie auch im PvP aktiv zu sein und Schlachtfeld wie auch gewertete Schlachtfeldgruppen zu machen. 
Wer noch weitere Informationen benötigt kann sich hier im Forum melden, direkt InGame anschreiben oder schreibt eine Mail an *info_lamphaticus@gmx.net* 

Ansprechpartner sind: *Elektron* oder *Bullä* 


*Voraussetzungen:* 

_Alter:_ 16+ 
_Level:_ momentanes lvl egal, Ziel möglichst bald 85 zu erreichen 
_Erfahrung:_ Erfahrung mit Raids, Arena und Schlachtfelder gern gesehn. Auch Anfänger sind willkommen 
_Equip:_ keine Voraussetzungen 
_Erfolge:_ ihr sammelt gerne Erfolge? dann seid ihr hier genau richtig!
_Klasse:_ alle Klassen gesucht 
_Skillung:_ alle Skillungen gesucht 

*Raidzeiten:

*Montag: 20:00 - 22:30
Donnerstag: 19:20 - 22:30

*was wir euch bieten:

*- Gebütliches Gildenklima
- Erfahrung in PvE und PvP
- 10er Schlachtzugsgruppen
- 10er gewertete Schlachtfeldgruppen
- gelegentliche Gildenevents

*Ziele: * 

- Gilden Erfolge sammeln 
- Normaler content clear, heroic versuchen 
- 1-2 rated BG-Tage pro Woche, noch kein Ziel festgelegt 


*Wie Bewerbe ich mich? * 

Einfach ingame Elektron oder Bullä anschreiben oder eine E-Mail an info_lamphaticus@gmx.net senden. 


momentane Gildenhomepage: http://lamphaticus.jimdo.com/ 


letztes update 24.02.2011


----------



## Lamphaticus (19. November 2010)

update vom 19.11.2010

Hinzugefügt:
*- was wir euch bieten*
*- Ziele*
- *Wie Bewerbe ich mich? *


----------



## Lamphaticus (17. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment suchen wir alle Klassen 

  Healer für raids, battlegrounds und arena 

  Tank für raids 

  DD's für raids und battlegrounds


----------



## Lamphaticus (20. Januar 2011)

Wir suchen noch immer Mitglieder fürs PvE und PvP.


----------



## Lamphaticus (24. Februar 2011)

update vom 24.02.2011

Hinzugefügt:
*- Raidzeiten

*Wir suchen für unsere 10er Raids noch 1-2 Heiler.
Auch andere Rollen können sich gern melden.


----------

